# Anembryonic Pregnancy after FET 3rd Cycle where now



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Have had 3 natural miscarriages. 3 rounds IVF with only 1 pregnancy which turned out to be an embryonic pregnancy. What to do now?

Heading fast towards 40. 2 months since last loss. Have 2 frozen embbies still available. Would have liked to try fresh cycle with embryo screening but I am being told under current rules I have to use up all frozen embies first.

Anyone any advice, suggestions. 

Ayrshire lady


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hey there,

Sorry to hear your sad news  
Have you investigated immune issues?  

Best of luck!

Mouskyxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ayrshire Lady  so sorry to hear about your miscarriages...couple of suggestions of boards that might help..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0 -pregnancy loss, the girls on their are lovely and kind and I also post there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 - immunology and investigations...

Sorry I can't help with FET but have you tried the thread..I'm sure someone will know more about using current frosties before trying again http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Hope this helps x


----------

